# Is It Just Me Or...



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

...is this one of the most retarded styles of dress to come along in recent decades?
Apparently many people under 30 think it's cool?


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Do people still do that? Are you a decade late?


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Yes, they still do that. And they wear 'em even lower than in the photo.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm 17 now and I see the stupidity in it; however, back when I was 14, I always dressed like this. It was ****** baddass, man. Yeah.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


> I'm 17 now and I see the stupidity in it; however, back when I was 14, I always dressed like this. It was ****** baddass, man. Yeah.


I dressed like that when I was 11 and into basketball. I wasn't nearly as ghetto as I thought I was.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> I dressed like that when I was 11 and into basketball. I wasn't nearly as ghetto as I thought I was.


Indeed. And now I'm a true gentleman. I look like this (minus the aging and the pipe):


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Here's a more accurate image, with the aging and the pipe removed digitally, to assist your imagination.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> I dressed like that when I was 11 and into basketball. I wasn't nearly as ghetto as I thought I was.


I.....really can't picture that


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

violadude said:


> I.....really can't picture that


It wasn't as extreme as in the picture. It was a slight sag. It more or less came from a love of basketball. That was classical music for me in those days.

Plus I was 11. Hadn't started puberty yet. Couldn't decide if I was going to be a nerd or a jock. Turned out I was neither really...


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Maybe it's the sign of an honest man? I mean, nobody would try to mug you and runaway wearing their pants that low!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Dodecaplex, you could always submit a real picture of you in the "post a picture of yourself thread."


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> Dodecaplex, you could always submit a real picture of you in the "post a picture of yourself thread."


I'm too paranoid to do that.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm pretty boring and conservative in my dress: my standard is jeans and a Legacy polo-shirt.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

...should I be more forgiving of some American football players who choose not to wear underwear or protective gear, so that the outline of their junk is clearly visible? 

This "dress code" is often adopted by kickers who won't get tackled, and rarely make a tackle. Also punt returners, since fair-catching is their usual ploy (to avoid being tackled).

Maybe the rules could be changed, so these sorts can be tackled.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

I've actually done that in my teenage years, quite shamefully. Haha, oh my. Not to such extremes, but enough to make me uncomfortable thinking about it. Was more of the skateboarder/prep type... Oh, I'm trying to reason my way out of this... it's all ridiculous. There was a lapse of reasoning - sort of like a 'black-out' for the intellect. The lights have come back on.

For assurance, it was never that bad as in the OP picture. Just a bit of boxers to let everyone know how much of a bada** I was. Haha. Hah. Ha. H.

.... serious?


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

I you walked about like this in my part of the world you would die of exposure. Also people would injure themselves laughing!


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2014)

Mercifully, that trend seems to be nearly dead at the high school where I teach.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Ugh I just got flashbacks from high school. I never sagged my pants, I always wore a belt. But most of the guys around me did that. Like, there were girls coming to school in dresses some days and you're walking around with your *** hanging out? come on


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2014)

Enlarge in order to fully appreciate...


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Kontrapunctus said:


> Enlarge in order to fully appreciate...
> 
> View attachment 54306


"Paging Paul Kersey."


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Need public dress codes for sure.


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

here's another one. Dead of winter, colder than a witches t*t. Kids walking to school in shorts and sandals. Or this; middle of summer. Literally hot enough to fry an egg on the sidewalk; "gansta" kids walking around in hoodies and wool caps.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Maybe these fashions should be added to Taggart's thread! It's here.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Serious question: how do those trousers stay up? I've tried to examine the evidence discreetly, but it's not really decorous for a middle aged woman to go round looking at adolescent boys' knickers. I would ask my 13 year old son, but he's part Russian and it's not a look they go in for, probably because of that culture's sensible preoccupation with staying warm!


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

They stay up because they _do_ use belts -- they are simply tightened _under_ the waste, instead of _on_ it. It actually requires work too! See here:

View attachment 54326


This must be one of the strangest phenomenon in modern fashion. I've never heard a single person say they like how it looks -- _especially_ not women. My gospel remains that of denim and leather.. The rappers can kindly keep their own sense of fashion!


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Cheyenne said:


> They stay up because they _do_ use belts -- they are simply tightened _under_ the waste, instead of _on_ it. It actually requires work too! See here:
> 
> View attachment 54326
> 
> ...


Ah, one learns something new every day! I'm with you on denim and leather. Possibly not too much denim, unless one is Bruce Springsteen.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2014)

I used to tell my students that sagging got its start in prison...allowed for faster "access." That created a few horrified looks! (I've read that it's partially true, too.)

I also used to ask, "Why do some of you want to waddle around like a toddler with a dirty diaper?"


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Kontrapunctus said:


> I used to tell my students that sagging got its start in prison...allowed for faster "access." That created a few horrified looks! (I've read that it's partially true, too.)


When a person follows a "fashion" that is not mainstream they should first consider what impression they are giving.  (Besides the fact that it just looks plain stupid.)


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Thankfully this appalling fashion seems to have largely passed - now that the original enthusiasts are a couple of years older most have either seen the light and wear jeans properly(-ish) or prefer to schlep about in jogging pants. Like a lot of fashion extremes, the look dated very quickly and is now probably deemed _very_ uncool.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

I was born with the brain of an individualistic old man*, I've always been very critical about all kinds of ideological-idiotic behaviour and (specially if compulsory) group activities.


*Which partly explains why my head was so disproportionally big until the rest of my body catched up. Also, why back in the day it took so long for my class mates to really comprehend me.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Kontrapunctus said:


> Enlarge in order to fully appreciate...
> 
> View attachment 54306


Must be hell reaching for one's wallet ... or the car keys ... :lol:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

News article: Pull up your pants - or the law may do it for you


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Florestan said:


> News article: Pull up your pants - or the law may do it for you


We British already have laws against going out without our pants, as the Naked Rambler found out to his cost! It's rather illiberal of Mayor Nutter (no comment!) to make people pull up their 'pants' ie trousers, when they are already covering their modesty with their pants, ie undergarments. And what do we make of the article's reference to 'bearing' (sic) one's behind?!

I'm not impressed that the Land of the Free is passing these sort of draconian laws! What next, no skirts above the knee?


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

Cnote11 said:


> Do people still do that? Are you a decade late?


Come down to the South for two days, and you'll see MANY people still doing it.

I don't know exactly what these people are trying to accomplish. This style is at least as ridiculous as that short-lived trend in the mid-90's of guys wearing G-strings on top of their pants, yet it still persists.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Ingélou said:


> Maybe these fashions should be added to Taggart's thread! It's here.


Thanks, I voted tatts & piercings.

Leave my powdered wigs alone!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

marinasabina said:


> Come down to the South for two days, and you'll see MANY people still doing it.


Yes, but that is in the style of the grossly overweight plumber who inadvertently shows his cleavage while installing your new toilet.


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

Florestan said:


> Yes, but that is in the style of the grossly overweight plumber who inadvertently shows his cleavage while installing your new toilet.


 So you don't have toilets up north?

There are many more students on a college campus than there are plumbers.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

marinasabina said:


> Come down to the South for two days, and you'll see MANY people still doing it.
> 
> I don't know exactly what these people are trying to accomplish. This style is at least as ridiculous as that short-lived trend in the mid-90's of guys wearing G-strings on top of their pants, yet it still persists.


I don't remember that at all! I was a student and grunge was all the rage. It was the last year of the student grant, a princely £600 a term which just paid the rent. (It amuses me now that we thought we were hard done by, then!) But no g strings on top of pants that I remember...


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

Figleaf said:


> I don't remember that at all! I was a student and grunge was all the rage. It was the last year of the student grant, a princely £600 a term which just paid the rent. (It amuses me now that we thought we were hard done by, then!) But no g strings on top of pants that I remember...


Hmmm, I can't find a reference for it. Maybe it was the early 90's. I remember some weird stuff from my childhood.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Krummhorn said:


> Must be hell reaching for one's wallet ... or the car keys ... :lol:


Or _someone else's_ wallet or car keys...


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

elgars ghost said:


> Or _someone else's_ wallet or car keys...


"Paging Paul Kersey."


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

marinasabina said:


> So you don't have toilets up north?


It's just that the plumber look is not confined to plumbers in the south, but includes the guy working on his car at the side of the road, the guy chopping wood, etc.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Kontrapunctus said:


> Enlarge in order to fully appreciate...
> 
> View attachment 54306


Don't forget to notice the gang symbols they display with their hands



Kontrapunctus said:


> I used to tell my students that sagging got its start in prison...allowed for faster "access." That created a few horrified looks! (I've read that it's partially true, too.)
> 
> I also used to ask, "Why do some of you want to waddle around like a toddler with a dirty diaper?"


That is exactly where the trend started. Prison culture and trends quickly become trends in the inner cities to gain "street cred" and authenticity. Soon after that, a bunch of adolescent idiotic white kids want to be "cool" and "dope" like the "bad-a$$ed" inner city black kids, and try to emulate them.

Go to the inner cities of America, and you will still see them wearing their pants like that.

Ultra baggy clothes also started in the prison culture, which quickly became the trend in the inner city (still is) because you can easily hide weapons in baggy clothes so the cops and others can't see the bulges.

I grew up in the inner city, I know all too well the culture. I'm glad I'm out and I'm glad I got out.

V


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

I wonder how it became 'cool' at all... when, indeed, it was started as being a punk in prison. "Hey, I'll take it in the backside anywhere... anytime." 

I've sagged my pants a bit, but never to such extremes.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Quite. Time was, being 'banged up in jail' meant just being incarcerated...


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

elgars ghost said:


> Or _someone else's_ wallet or car keys...


:lol: ... "Stop that man in the sagging pants!"


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Anyway, back to the non-saggy football annoyance.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Vaneyes said:


> Anyway, back to the non-saggy football annoyance.


Looks like his cup has slipped quite badly there.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Looking like a fool with your pants on the ground.


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

elgars ghost said:


> Looks like his cup has slipped quite badly there.


Well, we can see where _your_ eyes went.

I'm only kidding, by the way, it does look like he hasn't quite adjusted himself yet.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

trazom said:


> Well, we can see where _your_ eyes went.
> 
> I'm only kidding, by the way, it does look like he hasn't quite adjusted himself yet.


I was more surprised by the score - Redskins still managing to be on level terms near the end of the 2nd quarter. :lol:


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Figleaf said:


> I'm not impressed that the Land of the Free is passing these sort of draconian laws! What next, no skirts above the knee?


hahaha - you can only wear your skirt *below* the knee??? You'd need a long pair of braces or suspenders, I suppose?


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Headphone Hermit said:


> hahaha - you can only wear your skirt *below* the knee??? You'd need a long pair of braces or suspenders, I suppose?


Well spotted Hermit. Perhaps I should start a trend!


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

Figleaf said:


> Well spotted Hermit. Perhaps I should start a trend!


He'd be taken to the hospital before the trend had a chance to catch on. But then again... The same could be said about the trend in the original post.


----------

